# 2000 Maxima - Steering wheel shakes above 70 m/hr



## rzn2961 (Jan 14, 2005)

hello,
I have a 2000 Nissan Maxima. I have been noticing that my steering wheel kinda vibrates once i accelerate beyond 70 miles/hr. Also at times i hear a rattling noise from the right hand side of my car (most likely from the front passenger side wheel, though not sure). Its a metallic rattling noise.
Any idea why this is happenening ? Anything to do with my rotors ?
Also whats the typical life of rotors in maxima's ?
Would appreciate any help on this ....
thx in advance.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

vibrations can be caused by a multitude of things.. warped rotors, bad ball joint, tie rod end, bent axle shaft, wheel balance, bad wheel bearing...

I suggest taking it to a good front end shop and have them look it over. it'll save you months of randomly swapping parts hoping it will go away (don't ask how I know)..

the brakes are a weak point on these cars, and the rotors last different times, depending on your driving habits. if you drive the car like me, expect a year out of them at most. if you drive like my grandma, expect to ever change them.


----------

